# First time home curing and smoking bacon



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

So I decided to try and make some bacon.
Its been curing for 7 days and left to air dry for 24 hours.






Got my base of coals on the go 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Just waiting to add my second kettle of coals .


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 21, 2022)

Looks like a good start!
Jim


----------



## tbern (Aug 21, 2022)

looks good, keep updating with your progress!


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

From the looks of the slab, you are off to a good start!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

What temperature are you going to run? Smoke wood? What final internal temperature?


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

Ok so two hours Iin  and going well
	

		
			
		

		
	







Meat looks like it is cooking?? 

Fire is good I think??


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> What temperature are you going to run? Smoke wood? What final internal temperature?


Chamber temp appx 220°f 

I am sure I see somewhere internally temp when finished should be appx 155°f


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> What temperature are you going to run? Smoke wood? What final internal temperature?


Wood is apple and cherry. I am alternating each log as I go.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> I am sure I see somewhere internally temp when finished should be appx 155°f


145F is all you need, so keep that in mind.



Pit pixie said:


> Wood is apple and cherry. I am alternating each log as I go.


Those are two of my favorite woods for bacon. For general smoking I’m using cherry and pecan.

You will soon be rewarded.


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> 145F is all you need, so keep that in mind.
> 
> 
> Those are two of my favorite woods for bacon. For general smoking I’m using cherry and pecan.
> ...


So my temp is too high in the chamber? 
First attempt so if it is we will be having belly pork for lunch today 
Or do you mean finished  meat temp should be appx 145? 
First time using apple. I like cherry and hickory. But they are so far the only woods I have used.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> So my temp is too high in the chamber?
> First attempt so if it is we will be having belly pork for lunch today
> Or do you mean finished  meat temp should be appx 145?
> First time using apple. I like cherry and hickory. But they are so far the only woods I have used.


Yeah for bacon IT should be 145 degrees. It is edible (safely) at that temp. 
Jim


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

Belly pork for lunch today then hahahaha thank you.


----------



## mr_whipple (Aug 21, 2022)

Internal temp of the bacon should be 145. You're fine.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 21, 2022)

Whats the IT right now? 
Jim


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> So my temp is too high in the chamber?
> First attempt so if it is we will be having belly pork for lunch today
> Or do you mean finished  meat temp should be appx 145?
> First time using apple. I like cherry and hickory. But they are so far the only woods I have used.


I’m referring to internal meat temperature. 145-150F is fine. You can go higher but the fat starts to render and changes the texture of the meat.

Your pit temperature is a little higher than optimal but you have to work with what you have, it will be fine. I assume you have a meat thermometer? If so probe in the thickest part and pull off the smoker around 145F IT.


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

Ok so my meat emp got to 170 at the fattest part so I have taken it off.










Its not bad taste is good. Fat is melt in the mouth. If I done it at the lower temp like it should be then I would of left it on but because I have done it so high, (as its my first attempt) I though over 3 hours would be enough. 

Ill let you know what it is like once I fry it up as bacon


----------



## tbern (Aug 21, 2022)

that sure looks good!!


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

Sure does look good


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

Looks good! In your future tries you don't have to smoke it to an internal temp of 145. You can cold smoke it around or at temps up to 80 degrees,  or warm smoke to temps around 120 degrees. Each of us are different so have to try each one to see which you prefer!
What time is lunch?

Ryan


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

Your bacon looks great - especially for a first time go! MUCH better than my first slab!!!

My bacon smoke recipe is to smoke at 200-degrees until the bacon reaches 140-degrees internal temperature (the temperature at which point the fat starts to render - something I do not want).

Just my 2-cents worth


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 21, 2022)

You're fine . Let it sit in the fridge for a day or two . Then slice and fry .
It looks great .

Edit : 
I would slice along the length , not the width . You do which ever you like though .


----------



## millerbuilds (Aug 21, 2022)

Looks great!  I like to let the slab sit in the fridge for a couple days before slicing and frying.  IMHO it allows the smoke and flavor to "settle in".

- Jason


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

millerbuilds said:


> Looks great!  I like to let the slab sit in the fridge for a couple days before slicing and frying.  IMHO it allows the smoke and flavor to "settle in".
> 
> - Jason


Its in the fridge now. 
I took a few slices off to see what it taste like. 
Its a little salty, I am hoping the inner meat is less so. 
Ill share some more pics in a day or so.


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you so much guys for all your help.

Lucy


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

What's your cure recipe?


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

When you do your next batch and after curing, cut a slice out of the middle and do a fry test before smoking. That way if it's too salty you can soak it in cold water for an hour or so and change the water at least once. Once it's smoked you can't do anything about it.
What I referred to earlier about cold smoking...









Using a tube for smoke, and an amnps (not pictured)







We know you will do more! It's a good day for bacon...have 33 lbs smoking now.

Ryan


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> What's your cure recipe?









Thats the cure recipe I used.
First time I have ever cured as well.
I swapped all salt and cure in this recipe for a pre mixed cure for cooked meats. 








						Pre-mixed General Purpose Curing Salt (For Cooked Products)
					

This general purpose cure is a safe and easy to use cure for hams and bacon or any product that requires cooking before consumption. Simply replace the salt and cure quantity in any recipe with our pre-mixed salt. Contains salt and Sodium Nitrite in the correct ratio for safe and effective...




					www.homecuring.co.uk
				




I left for 7 day, rubbing every day and then washed off the cure and air dired in the fridge for 24 hours.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> View attachment 641575
> 
> 
> Thats the cure recipe I used.
> ...


When you say you replaced the salt and cure with the pre mix you bought did you use 5 tablespoons of the pre mix cure?


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> When you say you replaced the salt and cure with the pre mix you bought did you use 5 tablespoons of the pre mix cure?


Yes I did, when doing it I was not sure but that's what the supplier if the pre mix suggests so I went with it.

However there was this inside a book that come with the mix....
	

		
			
		

		
	







I do use messuring spoons not not scales, just for ease more than anything. 

I do think I used to much salt/cure which is why it is salty.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Yes I did, when doing it I was not sure but that's what the supplier if the pre mix suggests so I went with it.
> 
> However there was this inside a book that come with the mix....
> 
> ...


You are correct you used wayyyyyyy too much cure. Next time follow those steps that you took a picture of. When you weight your ingredients you will never have any doubts and your belly will never be too salty. Also will be repeatable time after time. Don't mix recipes unless you know what you are doing. Too much cure #1 can be dangerous to your health


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> You are correct you used wayyyyyyy too much cure. Next time follow those steps that you took a picture of. When you weight your ingredients you will never have any doubts and your belly will never be too salty. Also will be repeatable time after time. Don't mix recipes unless you know what you are doing. Too much cure #1 can be dangerous to your health


This is soo hard.
Oh well I'll try again and see what happens lol


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> This is soo hard.
> Oh well I'll try again and see what happens lol


It's not hard at all but it is very important to be careful with the curing salt. If you are intimidated by the math here's a curing calculator that will help remove the guess work


			DiggingDogFarm
		


Order you a gram scale off Amazon. They are cheap


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> It's not hard at all but it is very important to be careful with the curing salt. If you are intimidated by the math here's a curing calculator that will help remove the guess work
> 
> 
> DiggingDogFarm
> ...


I Second what Jake said here. I got a scale for less that $20 off the 'zon. and the digging doc calc is bookmarked on my iPad. 
Jim


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

I am absolutely sure that there are people here that are far more knowledgeable than me but this is my cure recipe and a photo of the curing salt (pink) that I use.

This is a "dry cure." A "wet cure" (submerged in brine) is far more complicated, in my humble opinion, and you must know the exact weight of water and meat and calculate amount of cure perfectly.







For 5-lbs of bacon:

1/4 cup salt
1/2 cup dark brown sugar
1-teaspoon onion powder
1-teaspoon garlic powder
1-teaspoon pink curing salt

Adjust up or down according to bacon weight.

Rub all over bacon and put in zip lock. Place zip-lock in fridge for 6 or 7-days. Each day, rub the bacon to distribute the cure and, flip the bag over.

When finished, rinse very well, then soak bacon in ice cold water in fridge for up to 24-hours to desalinate.

Then place slab on rack in fridge for additional 24-hours.

Then smoke!

This has worked well for me every time. Not saying I am an expert but I hope it helps you decide how to move forward with your next attempt!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Yes I did, when doing it I was not sure but that's what the supplier if the pre mix suggests so I went with it.
> 
> However there was this inside a book that come with the mix....
> 
> ...


Jake is taking good care of you.
Im not a huge fan of premix cures to me they may be handy but never taste just right, and that picture of the book included reads very vague as to what exactly we are applying in terms of salt, cure and sugar or other ingredients.

If you want to make life simple and make the best bacon you’ve ever had, let us help you formulate a recipe. You will need a gram scale, some cure #1 but otherwise just fine grain salt (non-iodized) and simple white sugar.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> I am absolutely sure that there are people here that are far more knowledgeable than me but this is my cure recipe and a photo of the curing salt (pink) that I use.
> 
> This is a "dry cure." A "wet cure" (submerged in brine) is far more complicated, in my humble opinion, and you must know the exact weight of water and meat and calculate amount of cure perfectly.
> 
> ...


All well and good, but what do you do when you have 3.5# of belly, or some other odd number in weight? You should really never cure meat with spoons and cups as measure. There are far too many variables. Use the metric system, weigh out the cure #1, salt and sugar. All of the flavor aromatics can be eyeballed. This will give complete control over the cure process and give exact repeatable results no matter the meat weight.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> All well and good, but what do you do when you have 3.5# of belly, or some other odd number in weight?


You get your calculator out and adjust up or down depending on weight.

The only ingredient you have to get perfect is the curing salt - if you believe a gram calculator is required to do that, I have no problem with that.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

It can be a little overwhelming at first but is really quite simple,  it was for me also at first when I started. Yes, get a gram scale, here is what I use for measuring cure 1







I also have a bigger one that goes up to 10 lbs for weighing meat.
Also the instacure #1 (Prague powder #1) , they had it on that site you got your other mixture.
By weighing everything in grams you can cure bacon and never have to soak it because it's too salty. The digging dog farm link makes it simple,  just type in the weight of your meat.

Ryan


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

Like almost everything - people have been curing bacon at home for a very long time - since way before anyone had gram scales! 

But I am not opposed to using one - I just never felt like I had to.

Did not mean to offend anyone just wanted to help. Been makin' bacon at home for 30-years.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Like almost everything - people have been curing bacon at home for a very long time - since way before anyone had gram scales!
> 
> But I am not opposed to using one - I just never felt like I had to.
> 
> Did not mean to offend anyone just wanted to help. Been makin' bacon at home for 30-years.


I don't think anyone is offended. We are all adults and most of us can carry a civil discussion. You are correct people have been curing for a long long time......back in the day it was also more common to die or get sick from guesswork. It's 2022 now and safety has come a long way. No need to be risky anymore with modern curing methods


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 21, 2022)

What ratio should I be using? 
1lb of meat to 1/2 a gram? 
I have seen the oink curing salt they sell it on the same site I got the pre mix from.
Soaking in water over night is a good idea it will withdraw the salt helping to stop the salty taste.


----------



## JLeonard (Aug 21, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I don't think anyone is offended. We are all adults and most of us can carry a civil discussion. You are correct people have been curing for a long long time......back in the day it was also more common to die or get sick from guesswork. It's 2022 now and safety has come a long way. No need to be risky anymore with modern curing methods


I'll add this....If I make myself sick its one thing. But I share with my folks and people I work with. If I make them sick Its a whole 'nother thing.  I'd rather be exact in my science than "be close enough".  It just makes me feel better.
JIm


----------



## DougE (Aug 21, 2022)

JLeonard said:


> I'll add this....If I make myself sick its one thing. But I share with my folks and people I work with. If I make them sick Its a whole 'nother thing.  I'd rather be exact in my science than "be close enough".  It just makes me feel better.
> JIm


Heck, I have people bring me meat to cure, so I'm right there with ya. If something makes them sick, it dang sure wasn't the bacon I cured for them.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> What ratio should I be using?
> 1lb of meat to 1/2 a gram?
> I have seen the oink curing salt they sell it on the same site I got the pre mix from.
> Soaking in water over night is a good idea it will withdraw the salt helping to stop the salty taste.


Cure #1, which contains 6.25% nitrite and 93.75% salt, should be applied at 1.1gram per pound of meat To gain a 156ppm nitrite concentration in our cured products, this is safe.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> What ratio should I be using?
> 1lb of meat to 1/2 a gram?
> I have seen the oink curing salt they sell it on the same site I got the pre mix from.
> Soaking in water over night is a good idea it will withdraw the salt helping to stop the salty taste.


1.5 % salt
.75 % sugar
.25% cure #1

So for instance one of my pieces weighed 2662 grams
39.93 gr salt
19.96 gr sugar
6.65 gr cure 1
Do you see how I got that?

Ryan


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> You get your calculator out and adjust up or down depending on weight.
> 
> The only ingredient you have to get perfect is the curing salt - if you believe a gram calculator is required to do that, I have no problem with that.


So you can calculate volume measurements easier than weight measurements? More specifically how do you then apply things like salt, 1/3 cup plus 2 Tbs? That’s just silly. Use the metric system and weigh the pertinent ingredients.

Not all cups or spoon are equal in volume and not all salt weighs the same. Big difference in weight between a cup of kosher salt and granulated salt for instance.

For 5 pound increments it is generally accepted that 1 level tsp. Is safe, but when you go over 5 but not yet to 10 pounds, with spoons you are guessing. Don’t do that.

Im sure your bacon is very good, but following advice given you can just make it better.


----------



## TNJAKE (Aug 21, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Soaking in water over night is a good idea it will withdraw the salt helping to stop the salty taste.


This only applies to raw meat. It won't help after it's already been cooked. But if you follow the advice given and ask questions next time you'll never have to worry about over salty cured meats again


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

SmokinEdge said:


> So you can calculate volume measurements easier than weight measurements? More specifically how do you then apply things like salt, 1/3 cup plus 2 Tbs? That’s just silly. Use the metric system and weigh the pertinent ingredients.
> 
> Not all cups or spoon are equal in volume and not all salt weighs the same. Big difference in weight between a cup of kosher salt and granulated salt for instance.
> 
> ...


Thank you, sir. I just do not obsess over the little things in life and I haven't killed myself or anyone else with my bacon. Also, I cannot think of anything that would make my bacon any better than it already is, if I do not say so myself. Were you to decline consuming my bacon I would not be offended in the least.

Thank you, again, sir. I will seek your advice before I post further.


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Thank you, sir. I just do not obsess over the little things in life and I haven't killed myself or anyone else with my bacon. Also, I cannot think of anything that would make my bacon any better than it already is, if I do not say so myself. Were you to decline consuming my bacon I would not be offended in the least.
> 
> Thank you, again, sir. I will seek your advice before I post further.


No need to be like that. I’m nobody to anybody, but I to have been curing a long time, made many mistakes over the years and refined my process over the years. I’m only trying to be helpful, if I’m not for you then please disregard. I cure sausage, bacon, whole hams, loins, beef, chicken turkey and wild meats, I have a big smokehouse and really enjoy the craft. Not trying to step on anyone, just offering my experience, take that for what it’s worth to you. Carry on and happy smoking.


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 21, 2022)

OK now don't get mad at me but here are close-up photos from the packages of cure I referenced.



















Call me crazy, but I am SURE that if that Lawyahs at each respective company feared that a person needed to get the amount of cure accurate to the actual granule of cure, there would be hysterical warnings and disclaimers all over the package...

Thank you. And please have a great day!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Aug 21, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> OK now don't get mad at me but here are close-up photos from the packages of cure I referenced.
> View attachment 641597
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct. My comments were not about cure exactly. We apply cure in a range from about 50ppm all the way up to 200ppm nitrite. It’s in a safe range, not an exact amount just in that safe range. We most all use 156ppm as a safe effective number and try to hit that number. This way if we are a tad over or under we are still safe as well as effective.

Making the best cured meats possible is more about process. This process gives us a safe product that is delicious, and 100% repeatable in production. Nobody is  saying your ways are not good, but by de facto you can’t challenge other known ways either. 100 ways to skin a cat for sure.

Curing meats is done in a range.
This is in a safe range of salt, this can vary from 1% to 3% depending on applications and product.

Safe range of cure #1 or #2, again varies from application and process.

Then nailing that flavor through balance of sugar percentage and aromatics like garlic, pepper, Chile or others, and smoke.

Im glad you have nailed your bacon process, that’s great. I cure and smoke many different meats and sausages, even salami and salumi products. It’s a refined process catered to individual taste, but some rules do apply. Take no offense, non ment.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 21, 2022)

The most important thing to remember here is helping this nice lady to know how to get her bacon cured safely and to understand how to do it repeatedly !

Ryan


----------



## daveomak (Aug 22, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> What ratio should I be using?
> 1lb of meat to 1/2 a gram?
> I have seen the oink curing salt they sell it on the same site I got the pre mix from.
> Soaking in water over night is a good idea it will withdraw the salt helping to stop the salty taste.


Just to repeat...

1.1 grams per 1 # of meat...
1.5% salt...
Weigh everything in grams...
t makes life easier..


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 22, 2022)

I am a grams and ounce girl so I work with that. 

Thank you all so much for your help. I will be trying this one again this coming weekend so any suggestions on recipes or flavours to add would be very much appreciated.
However before i start the cure mix I will be posting a tread, you all seam to have so much knowledge and experience I want to use to help me get better. 

Thank you so much


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 22, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> I am a grams and ounce girl so I work with that.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help. I will be trying this one again this coming weekend so any suggestions on recipes or flavours to add would be very much appreciated.
> However before i start the cure mix I will be posting a tread, you all seam to have so much knowledge and experience I want to use to help me get better.
> ...


One thing to keep in mind...at 7 days cure time you're at the bare minimum of time needed. 14 days would be better.  The ones I smoked yesterday were in the cure 13 days, rinsed off, patted dry, and placed on wire racks in fridge for a day. Roughly 12 hours cold smoke, did get up to around 100 but I don't worry about that too much.







Currently in fridge again for at least 2 days, maybe up to 4 days.

Ryan


----------



## Pit pixie (Aug 23, 2022)

they look amazing!!!

so i could cure for a lot longer period of time, does that intensify the flavour?


----------



## DougE (Aug 23, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> they look amazing!!!
> 
> so i could cure for a lot longer period of time, does that intensify the flavour?


Yes, the extra time helps with flavor development. Since you control the salt content, it will never get too salty by curing longer though.


----------



## babydoc (Aug 23, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> Ok so two hours Iin  and going well
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How hot do you run it?


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> I am a grams and ounce girl so I work with that.
> 
> Thank you all so much for your help. I will be trying this one again this coming weekend so any suggestions on recipes or flavours to add would be very much appreciated.
> However before i start the cure mix I will be posting a tread, you all seam to have so much knowledge and experience I want to use to help me get better.
> ...


The people posting with a yellow OTBS member banner under their name have the experience to point you in a safe direction. They have been nominated to that distinction by the members of this site....mostly for being helpful and trustworthy with information they provide. With that said- I too weigh in grams for every cure I do. It is repeatable, and fail proof. You can nail the salt perfectly when you weigh it and ratio it to the meat weight.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 23, 2022)

Pit pixie said:


> they look amazing!!!
> 
> so i could cure for a lot longer period of time, does that intensify the flavour?


The sugar travels into the meat at a much slower rate than either the salt or the cure. Curing for a longer time allows the meat to pick up more sugar into the meat, which cuts the harshness of the salt when eating it.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 23, 2022)

babydoc said:


> How hot do you run it?


It varies upon personal choice. I like cold smoked bacon, so I like to smoke between 40 F and 80 F, on this smoke the temp got up over 100 for a bit, I'm fine with that. Some like to smoke around 120 degrees,  and others like warmer than that and smoke to an IT of 145, so their pit temp is higher than that. 

Ryan


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 24, 2022)

I do over 200lbs of pork bellies every month and sell everything out every month. I have people that buy from me every month, and some of them have been customers for over 8 years. 
I use the diggingdog calculator religiously and have cured other meats using the same formula.
I use the standard 6.25% curing salt setting and use 2.5% of salt and 1.5% of brown sugar. 
I cure the bellies for at least 12 days. 
I've found that using this ratio I don't have to rinse the meat before smoking. 
I cold smoke the bellies for around 8 hours, going more by color than IT. Ambient temps vary but never go over 100 deg f.


----------



## indaswamp (Aug 24, 2022)

rexster314 said:


> I do over 200lbs of pork bellies every month and sell everything out every month. I have people that buy from me every month, and some of them have been customers for over 8 years.
> I use the diggingdog calculator religiously and have cured other meats using the same formula.
> I use the standard 6.25% curing salt setting and use 2.5% of salt and 1.5% of brown sugar.
> I cure the bellies for at least 12 days.
> ...


Do you make the bacon out of a commercial kitchen? I'm curious....because I've looked into this.


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 24, 2022)

I have a friend that has one


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 26, 2022)

Just curious - I know I do not have a yellow banner so I should not dare post anything here but I am genuinely curious - especially some of you true experts that have been doing this a long time.

Have any of you ever heard of, or read, Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing by Rytek Kutas?

Sincerely, I am just curious as to the expert's opinions of the book.

Thank you in advance.

RS


----------



## daveomak (Aug 29, 2022)

Retired Spook said:


> Just curious - I know I do not have a yellow banner so I should not dare post anything here but I am genuinely curious - especially some of you true experts that have been doing this a long time.
> 
> Have any of you ever heard of, or read, Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing by Rytek Kutas?
> 
> ...



Post anywhere.. You don't need a "yellow banner" to post or start a thread..







I have the book. I have printing #1.   The methods are from a commercial operation...  Rytek, I believe, started The Sausage Maker business...


----------



## Retired Spook (Aug 29, 2022)

daveomak said:


> Post anywhere.. You don't need a "yellow banner" to post or start a thread..
> 
> View attachment 642345
> 
> I have the book. I have printing #1.   The methods are from a commercial operation...  Rytek, I believe, started The Sausage Maker business...


WOW I've never seen that version of the book! And I thought the 1st hard-cover version I had that fell apart was old 

The yellow banner comment is an inside joke between me and myself.


----------

